# Computers! GAHHHHHH!



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2015)

It's been a very long time since I have been visited by the dreaded BSOD (Blue Screen of Death), that affliction that so often affects Windows users, but the other day while I was in the middle of submitting an online article the BSOD popped up on my screen, wiggled for a few seconds, then disappeared.

When the smoke cleared I was off the 'Net and back on my laptop. Then I committed a stupid act - I shut down my 'puter.

When I tried to boot up again it refused, smirking at my efforts and chuckling at my curses.

I've tried everything these past few days - repair disks, re-installing Windows ... nothing works. Luckily I had an old Linux disk that I was able to boot from, and right now I'm using that (the Ubuntu flavor, for you Linux junkies) to limp along in my work. But there are still problems - I can't get into my main email and I can't gain access to the online payments I receive. 

I've ordered a thumb drive and hope to put a fresh Win7 install on it, so that I can start all over. Luckily I have backups of my important stuff on an external drive.

Computers ... GAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 8, 2015)

Linux is fun, free(as in freedom and in beer) and is the ultimate lifesaver when Windows craps on your computer.  What kind of email are you using?  Your online payment situation- just a website, yes?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Linux is fun, free(as in freedom and in beer) and is the ultimate lifesaver when Windows craps on your computer.  What kind of email are you using?  Your online payment situation- just a website, yes?



Free and lifesaver, I totally agree. Fun, not so much ... 

My email problem is, again, a silly one - I use AOL mail as my main public email (a dinosaur, I know!) and stupidly I didn't wwrite down my new password (I had changed it only a day before the crash), and I don't have a phone number to verify it. 

My online payment is a bit more complex - I'm paid in a variant of Bitcoin, so first the client sends it to my wallet (on my laptop), then I upload it to my exchange where it is converted first to Bitcoin and then to USD. It's actually a small program that worked great on my Win7 install, but for the life of me I can't find a Linux version that works. I've been spoiled by just hitting ".exe", and now I'm trying to cope with all this assembly stuff and such ...


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 8, 2015)

So Bitcoin, I've seen talk on a computer forum I frequent, but I've never used it. I looked for a .deb file which is like a Windows .exe file, in it's ease of use.  I didn't find a .deb file but I did find instructions on how to compile from source, which isn't as hard as one would think:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/bitcoin
Pretty much like following a cooking recipe.   If you are going to attempt this and want help, just PM me, I'll be here another couple hours.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2015)

Excellent resources - thank you!

I had found a "program" for Ubuntu that runs Windows apps, but it didn't work for the Bitcoin one, so the link you gave me is a Godsend - thanks again. I think I'm going to look it over for a while before I start - maybe even sleep on it tonight.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Excellent resources - thank you!
> 
> I had found a "program" for Ubuntu that runs Windows apps, but it didn't work for the Bitcoin one, so the link you gave me is a Godsend - thanks again. I think I'm going to look it over for a while before I start - maybe even sleep on it tonight.



Ah, you're referring to WINE, very handy. I use Wine to run Adobe Photoshop in, in Linux, because Gimp is just not as full featured as PS, of course maybe it's just my skill that is lacking...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Ah, you're referring to WINE, very handy. I use Wine to run Adobe Photoshop in, in Linux, because Gimp is just not as full featured as PS, of course maybe it's just my skill that is lacking...



Yep,that's the one. 

I know Gimp is the high-holy in Linux, but I had played with it long ago and never really liked it. Much prefer PS.


----------



## jujube (Mar 8, 2015)

You can always calm yourself with the following computer haiku (author unknown):

The Web site you seek 
   Cannot be located, but 
   Countless more exist.  

   Chaos reigns within. 
   Reflect, repent, and reboot. 
   Order shall return.  

   Program aborting: 
   Close all that you have worked on. 
   You ask far too much.  

    Windows NT crashed. 
   I am the Blue Screen of Death. 
   No one hears your screams.  

   Yesterday it worked. 
   Today it is not working. 
   Windows is like that.  

   Your file was so big. 
   It might be very useful. 
   But now it is gone.  

   Stay the patient course. 
   Of little worth is your ire. 
   The network is down.  

   A crash reduces 
   Your expensive computer 
   To a simple stone.  

   Three things are certain: 
   Death, taxes and lost data. 
   Guess which has occurred.  

   You step in the stream, 
   But the water has moved on. 
   This page is not here.  

   Out of memory. 
   We wish to hold the whole sky, 
   But we never will.  

   Having been erased, 
   The document you're seeking 
   Must now be retyped.  

   Serious error. 
   All shortcuts have disappeared. 
   Screen. Mind. Both are blank.  

And always remember:  To err is human...but to really screw up, you need a computer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

Phil, try this first.  Remove battery, unplug power.  Wait 3 minutes, return the power,no battery, hold down start button a full 5 or more seconds.  If it starts, replace battery. It may save a lot of trouble or at worst just a little waste of time.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> It's been a very long time since I have been visited by the dreaded BSOD (Blue Screen of Death), that affliction that so often affects Windows users, but the other day while I was in the middle of submitting an online article the BSOD popped up on my screen, wiggled for a few seconds, then disappeared.
> 
> When the smoke cleared I was off the 'Net and back on my laptop. Then I committed a stupid act - I shut down my 'puter.
> 
> ...


sounds like you need that mob of scammers ,who phone you and claim to be from Microsoft, They will fix all your computer problems DONT THEY ?.?.........and take your money


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

jujube said:


> You can always calm yourself with the following computer haiku (author unknown):
> 
> The Web site you seek
> Cannot be located, but
> ...



I love this, good stuff!  Should I decide to get a tattoo this'll be it!


----------



## charlotta (May 6, 2015)

My computer died yesterday.  I am thankful I have an I-pad. I
will need to use it  for more than Netflix and books. I am nervous 
about security. What kind of security should /could I put on it to secure my banking?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 7, 2015)

Over the last year of so, I've helped a few senior residents with their computer problems.  One thing that has caused more of the issues is a dead or flaky battery installed on their laptops.  When it starts to go or has gone it will shut down the laptop completely or create all sorts of grief.  To verify that the battery is not the cause you can power off the laptop, unplug the laptop, remove the battery and plug it back in then power it up.  Your laptop will run without the battery.  Batteries are one of the cheapest repairs you can make and usually are easy to replace.  

Most of the residents require very little more than emails, surfing the web, paying a few online bills, working with family photos and playing simple games.  I've installed a linux system on several laptops & desktops bringing back to life an older unit.  Linux is *FREE* and has most of the apps you need for day to day requirements.  You are not going to have the latest greatest games, graphics or eye candy but it will satisfy most of your requirements.  It's relatively safe virus wise, most of your problems can stem from the browsers you use to surf.  I've found that Firefox with installed suppression apps can keep you somewhat safe.  Entering too much information can cause problems whether you use Mac, Windows or Linux.


----------

